# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  إحباط مخطط إرهابي يستهدف أمن المملكة

## معاذ ملحم

احباط مخطط ارهابي يستهدف أمن المملكة واعتقال 11 ارهابيا 
*
تمكنت دائرة المخابرات العامة من احباط مخطط ارهابي استهدف الامن الوطني الاردني خططت له مجموعة ارهابية مرتبطة بفكر تنظيم القاعدة ضمت 11 عنصرا تحت مسمى عملية (9-11 الثانية) نسبة الى تفجيرات فنادق عمان عام 2005 . وقد بدأت المجموعة منذ بداية شهر حزيران من العالم الحالي بالتخطيط لتنفيذ عملية كبرى تستهدف المراكز التجارية والحيوية واهدافا ومواقع حساسة ومواطنين اجانب لترويع المواطنين الاردنيين واشاعة البلبلة والفوضى اعتقاداً منها بان ذلك سيؤدي لحالة انفلات امني في المملكة والبدء بتنفيذ عمليات شبيهة ومتكررة؛ وظنا منها بان انشغال الاجهزة الامنية بملفات عدة سيمكنها من تنفيذ مخططاتها الاجرامية. وقد اعدت هذه المجموعة الارهابية خططا متكاملة لتنفيذ عملياتها الاجرامية والاهداف المقرر ضربها وقامت باجراء عمليات استطلاع ومعاينة لتلك الاهداف ، ووضع الية لتنفيذ العمليات باستخدام المتفجرات والسيارات المفخخة والاسلحة الرشاشة وقذائف الهاون . وقامت المجموعة التي كانت دائرة المخابرات العامة ترصدها وترصد كل تحركاتها باجراء تجارب على المتفجرات وحصلت على المواد الاولية ، وقامت باستشارة كبار خبراء المتفجرات من تنظيم القاعدة في العراق عبر المواقع الارهابية والمتطرفة على شبكة الانترنت ، وتركزت تجارب المجموعة على تصنيع المتفجرات لضمان وقوع تفجيرات ذات اثر تدميري عال، وايقاع اكبر عدد من الخسائر بالارواح والمنشآت، وكذلك التخطيط لاحضار متفجرات (TNT) وقذائف هاون من سوريا ، مستغلين الاوضاع الراهنة فيها ، وتمكنت المجموعة من انتاج متفجرات تستخدم لاول مرة ، وخططت لاضافة مادة (TNT) العالية التفجير لها لزيادة قوتها التفجيرية . ونظرا لقناعتهم بنجاح هذه التجارب تم تعميمها على المواقع الارهابية المذكورة اعلاه للاستفادة منها من قبل متطرفين اخرين. وبدأوا باختيار عناصر لتنفيذ مخططهم ومن بينهم عناصر انتحارية. وقد تركزت مخططات المجموعة في البداية على استهداف دبلوماسيين اجانب من الفنادق والاماكن العامة وصولا الى منطقة عبدون ليتم تنفيذ المخطط الاجرامي الرئيسي فيها؛ كونها منطقة حيوية وحساسة ويوجد فيها العديد من المصالح والبعثات الاجنبية. وقد استقرت المجموعة على البدء بتنفيذ عمليات تفجير تستهدف اثنين من المراكز التجارية (المولات) للفت انتباه الاجهزة الامنية واشغالها؛ ليقوموا بعدها بفارق زمني بسيط بمهاجمة اهداف ومواقع حيوية وحساسة اخرى ومن بينها اهداف محلية ودبلوماسية ، من خلال عناصر انتحارية تستخدم احزمة ناسفة وعبوات متفجرة وسيارات مفخخة واسلحة رشاشة، ثم يتم اطلاق قذائف هاون على كامل المنطقة المحيطة. وبعد ضبط اسلحة رشاشة وعتاد ومواد اولية تدخل في صناعة المتفجرات وادوات مخبرية لتصنيع المتفجرات واجهزة حاسوب وكاميرات ووثائق مزورة بحوزة المجموعة ، تم تحويل القضية الى مدعي عام محكمة امن الدولة حيث باشر التحقيق فيها.

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*

عندما تنام أعين الجبناء لايدركون أن هنالك عيون لاتنام تسهر على أمن الوطن والمواطن . .
 تحيه لرجال المخابرات العامه كافه 
تحية لكل السواعد التي تسهر لأجل أمن الوطن
وتحية  لكل جندي ورجل أمن وجيش ودرك وجمارك 
وتحية لكل الاوفياء والمخلصين لهذا الوطن الغالي
حمى الله الاردن وحفظ لنا جلالة الملك القائد عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليس بالغريب عن نشامى الوطن العين الساهرة على راحة المواطنين يفدون وطنهم بالغالي والنفيس 
وليس بالغريب وجود مثل هذه المخططات فالأردن مستهدف من الجميع و الكثير يحاول زعزعة امنه واستقراره 
لكن بعون الله سيقى الأردن مصدر الآمان 

مشكور معاذ
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الحمدلله لأن رجال المخابرات لدينا دائما" على أهبة الاستعداد ومتيقظين لكل ما يجري 
ولكل عملية تستهدف الاردن وامنها واستقرارها

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الحمدلله انه احبطوا هالشيء والله يحي رجال ابو حسين الي ما تنام عيونهم في سبيل حماية امن الوطن والمواطن 
شكرا معاذ

----------


## &روان&

الحمد لله  على نعمة الامن والامان في الاردن
والله يحمي  الاردن من كل شر
شكرا معاذ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ربنآ يحمي الاردن من كل مكروه ويحفظهآ ،،
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اللهم آمييييييييييييين يا رب . .

----------

